# New Gold Tip Arrows for 2004



## x-cutter (May 20, 2003)

Gold Tip has a lot of exciting changes for 2004. A new press fit GT logo nock! It 's a beauty! A new Ultralight line of arrows in spine range of 300/400/500/600 spines as light as 5.5 grains per inch. The respective spined arrows comparable to the existing line of arrows will be approx. 1 grain per inch lighter. Any day now we will have the exact specs available on our website. Still doing some tweaking. The X-cutter and Series 22 arrows will be redesigned and 8.0 grains per inch and 7.5 grains per inch respectively. Still the same super tough Gold Tip arrows. The gold-labeled Pro series lines have the +/- .001 straightness and +/- 1 grain hand weighed on a digital scale. Truly the finest carbon arrows on the market. All the XT and Hunter grade arrows will be +/-2 grains .003 and .006 respectively. New labeling on all arrows and the hunter grade will be a clean shaft this year as it will be washed in an ultra-sonic wash station. Let us know what questions you might have. And by the way Easton thinks we are going out of business. Wrong!!!! Wouldn't they like that.


----------



## Grndzer (Jan 17, 2003)

I look forward to shooting goldtips this year. I cant wait until you make a X cutter for low poundages. I shoot 55-60 and the X cutters are too heavy.


----------



## x-cutter (May 20, 2003)

*new x-cutter*

At 8 grains per inch you should be able to shoot them well depending on your setup. If not the Series 22 at 7.4 grains per inch is a smokin shaft. For sure it will be my IBO arrow at about 320fps. You'll find the Gold Tip line the straightest most consistent, most durable all-carbon shaft on the market. A lot of European shooters are starting to discover this also. Marketing will continue to increase fron Gold Tip and if people haven't tried the new lines of Gold Tip in the past couple of years I think you will be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Jacko (Feb 1, 2003)

Just wondering if all the Gold Tips are going to be getting different nocks. The guys around here like your shafts but don't like the nock supplied with them. Now they have to spend more $$ for usually Easton nocks. Can't beat Made In The USA!!


----------



## Toby from MO (Dec 16, 2002)

I love the Series 22 arrows. How do the new Series 22 compare to the old?

I use them as my hunting arrow. I have been shooting my same dozen for what seems like 3-4 years now?  I believe I bought mine when there was only one offering of shaft tolerances, plus my shafts are different color that todays offerings, they are all black with only tiny gold lettering spelling out "Gold Tip Series 22"


----------



## c3hammer (Sep 20, 2002)

Tim, you better bring the best you got on Dec. 2nd at Geralds. We are doing the 3 spot league down there this year.

I've actually been shooting my Xcutters again. Shot 300 22x my first actual paper round of the year and then a 300 30x at my shop a few days ago.

We won't talk about what happened at the pumpkin shoot. I'm sure you know all about what those days can be like 

Hope to see you down there.

Cheers,
Pete

By the way that 300 30x was only at 12 yards LOL! The other one was for real though.


----------



## crawpytime1 (Oct 9, 2002)

*spine*

Just curious how the spine is going to be on the 22 series. The ones in the past are probably the most durable shaft on the market but they were way to stiff.


----------



## x-cutter (May 20, 2003)

*new gold tips*

Gold Tip will have a new nock this year on all .246 I.D. shafts. The Series 22 and X-cutter will have a large lock nock that is really a good nock. I've shot 28x 300 vegas scores with it. 

The new Series 22 is about .050 weaker in spine even though in my experience I dont believe that a stiff arrow has any downside. Dee Wilde shoots 2613's @ around 26-27" and pounds with them. I can bare shaft tune an x-cutter out of a bow that will tune at 26" draw and get the shaft to go right down the middle. Carbons react alot different than aluminums and recover a lot faster.

Pete,
I'll be there with my hunting bow. Good Luck!!


----------



## x-cutter (May 20, 2003)

*new Series 22*

The new Series 22 will be lighter by 1.3 grains per inch and the spine around 310, around .040 softer. If ou like more weight for hunting try adding our stack weight system to the insert and nock bushing. If you shoot fixed blade broadheads I think you will see substantial improvements in accurracy and forgiveness especially at longer ranges.


----------



## Grndzer (Jan 17, 2003)

I just orderd 2 dozen 22 series last night. I dont know the actual release date but I think this is going to be the Hot shaft this year.


----------



## bowhuntoften (Jan 21, 2003)

XCutter-

What gold tip shaft would you recommend for my setup.

I shoot a Matthews Conquest Pro @ 67 lbs and a 28" shaft. I use a finger release tab and am only interested in hunting.


Thanks


----------



## pronghorn (Jul 16, 2003)

320 FPS?????????????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Knuckledragger!

I'm just jealous. See you in a couple weeks.

Henry


----------



## hokiehunter (Sep 9, 2003)

Kudos on the nock change! Is the tapered insert for the xt's and 3d pro's going to weight the same this year? 

Brian


----------



## x-cutter (May 20, 2003)

*gt arrows*

Bowhunts often (cool indian name) 
for your set up I would recomend a 5575 in whatever grade you desire hunter,XT, Pro Hunter. You could also probably shoot the 7595 leaving it a little long and cutting it down until it will bare shaft tune. You can also use our reversible weight system to experiment with fine tuning the spine. Good shooting!!

Some of the components will change but the ultralight nock bushing probably wont because it is designed to accept our weight system for your traditional shooters and those who want to weight their arrows up. I usually cut them down on a cut off saw if I want them for target arrows. Or I have just left them full length. 

Henry,
You could get 320 you just need the right bow. Later !!!!


----------



## hokiehunter (Sep 9, 2003)

any news on the website?


----------



## hokiehunter (Sep 9, 2003)

anyone?


----------



## x-cutter (May 20, 2003)

*new Gold Tips*

The web site is under construction but will be up soon with all the updated information


----------



## Dugga Boy (Apr 21, 2003)

Allright,
the GT website is online now but it seems to be a kind of "pre-production".
...and heck...where is my beloved BigGame 100+??? 

Markus


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Goldtips*

Sure have performed for me. Shot them hunting, 3D, and Field shoots. Looking forward at trade show to see the new arrows.


----------



## Probow1 (Oct 10, 2003)

where are the gold tips being Manufactured?


----------



## KBacon (Nov 13, 2003)

Wow... sounds like I may have found my new arrows. With what you're saying I should easily be able to get a 29-30" arrow that'll weigh 350 gr correct? Could you guys tell me what arrow I'd need to get to 350 gr spined for an '03 Bowtech Patriot single cam? Also any idea about what these new shafts should cost?


----------



## pronghorn (Jul 16, 2003)

Probow1,
They are manufactured in a state of the art factory in Orem, Utah.


----------



## hillbilly (May 18, 2003)

*Gold Tips*

I started shooting the GT's this year. I had been shooting the CXL250 selects and needed another dzn. The price had changed and the shop owner I shoot for sugested the GT's The 5575XT's were the ones I chose. THAT was the best decission I have made. The only drawback was the increase in weight per shaft. But the durabillity offset that for me. Am I understanding right. The new shafts are going to be 1 grain per inch lighter? Looking forward to another great season with Gold Tip.


----------



## Probow1 (Oct 10, 2003)

pronghorn

what bonding process is used to make the Gold tips
Hot melt pre preg or solution?

Orem Utah? is easton the Parent company of Gold Tips?


----------



## David Chouinard (Dec 19, 2002)

*when*

When are the newer shafts going on the market, my Vapors aren't holding up. David Chouinard


----------



## pronghorn (Jul 16, 2003)

Probow1,
I'm not sure about the bonding process, but I will have X-Cutter reply tomorrow.
Gold Tip is NOT owned by Easton. It is a coincidence that they are located in the same state.


----------



## x-cutter (May 20, 2003)

*Gold Tip's*

Well guy's you guessed it we are made right here in the good old USA of Utah. 100% unlike our neighbors and the rest of the arrow industry seem to believe the Chinese can build a better arrow. The new Series 22 will weigh 7.3 grains per inch and the x-cutter 8.0. We will also have a standard sized arrow with a .246 inside diameter in a 300,400,500 and 600 spine that will weigh about a grain per inch lighter than the existing spine in our current line. We will still have the existing hunting linr along with a pro series camo(new camo also Realtree Advantage Timber) along with the Ultra-light line for you guys that prefer to get you kinetic energy through raw speed. These are the best shooting arrows on the market and they are made in the great US of A. Dont let the competition let you believe that all carbons are created equal. A lot of them have tried to copy Gold Tip arrows but haven't got it right yet. Look for a lot of great things to come from us in the future. No!!! we are not the parent company of Easton. They dont like us too much!!!


----------



## x-cutter (May 20, 2003)

*new shafts*

The new shafts will be available after the first of the year but ask your dealers they may be able to get them in a couple of weeks. The Series 22 are built but waiting for labels to come in. As far as the bonding process, cant discuss that but it is one of the reasons our arrows are better. Better graphite and better resins.


----------



## KBacon (Nov 13, 2003)

Any idea on prices compared to the current lineup?


----------



## x-cutter (May 20, 2003)

*New Gold Tips*

The new Ultra-light line-up will be slightly higher than the existing hunting lineup with the x-cutter and Series 22 arrows being less expensive. One thing you can be sure of is a better value for your money with Gold Tip arrows because of the increased durability over the current "fat shafts" on the market.


----------



## Probow1 (Oct 10, 2003)

I am curious to see how they stack up aginst the NEW Carbon Revolution Speed Pro and Laser Pro arrows! 
See you at the Show!
Mike


----------



## dunk50 (Dec 7, 2003)

*Rookie bow hunter*

Just bought a new Mathews FX but haven't got any arrows yet. I like what I hear about goldtip but which one. I'm 60 Yrs old and have bow set for 52lbs 29 inch draw. Plan on hunting deer?


----------



## Grndzer (Jan 17, 2003)

X-cutter When will the 2004's ship?


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

*gold tips*

any idea when web page will be up?


----------



## x-cutter (May 20, 2003)

*NEW GOLD TIP ARROWS*

THE NEW 2004 ARE SCEDULED TO SHIP BY THE 1ST OF JAN EVEN THOUGH YOU MAY BE ABLE TO GET SOME OF THE SERIES 22 AND X-CUTTER'S SOONER. CHECK WITH YOUR LOCAL DEALERS. 

THE WEB SITE WILL BE UP AND RUNNING SHORTLY NO DEFINITE DATE BUT THEY ARE WORKING ON IT.

ROOKIE--IF YOUR ARROWS LENGTH IS OVER 28" I WOULD GO TO A 5575 UNDER THAT I WOULD STAY WITH A 3555. tHEY ARE AVAILABLE IN 3 GRADES PRO-HUNTER/XT HUNTER/ AND EXPEDITION HUNTER FOR 2004. THE NAMES AND LABELING ARE THE ONLY THINGS THAT HAVE CHANGED FOR 2004 ALONG WITH THE HUNTER GRADE BEING A CLEANER SHAFT AND XT'S AND HUNTERS +/- 2 GRAINS AND THE PRO HUNTER +/- .5 GRAINS WHATEVER FITS IN YOUR PRICE RANGE IS AN EXCEPTIONAL CARBON ARROW. tHE BETTER GRADES ARE SORTED BETTER FOR STRAIGHTNESS AND WEIGHT.


----------



## JeffB (Sep 10, 2002)

Are the Big Game shafts still in the line-up X-cutter?

If so will they adhere to the same specs as the 2004 XT Hunters?


----------



## x-cutter (May 20, 2003)

*big games*

Jeff B,
The big game arrows for 2004 will be +/_ .005 straightness and +/-2 grains. The x-cutter will be offered in two grades and will be in our ultralight series of arrows. The pro series x-cutter will weigh +/-.5 grains and will have a straightness spec of +/- .001 @ 8.0 grains per inch. Still the toughest fat shaft on the market and the best grouping. It will also be offered in a regular ultra light grade with specs of +/-2 grains and +/- .005 straightness. All straightness measurements are at 32" span. The x-cutter had an O.D. of 25/64" and it will take some arrow bangin' abuse and still nock the center out of the x. The first group I shot with the x-cutter with 2.5 inch feathers and 120 grains in the front shot the best group I've got out of my testing. Rotated a couple of nock and at 30yds. inside of 30min had every arrow hitting the same hole out of the hooter shooter.


----------



## dunk50 (Dec 7, 2003)

*Gold Tip*

X-cutter, you seem to be in the know. Why would Gold Tip take down their web sight totally aspecially now during the Christmas season. Most companies upgrade their sight but not total destruction???


----------



## x-cutter (May 20, 2003)

sorry about the website it is under total revamp and I just found out the schedule is to be 100% Jan 11th. It will be a much better interactive site that will assist our customers in educating themselves on Gold Tip. I believe they intend to sell Gold Tip apparrell and merchandize on the site also eventually. I will keep you posted as I know. If you have any questions please e-mail or pm me and I let you know what


----------



## x-cutter (May 20, 2003)

Another update on the new arrows. We have a problem with the labels and it will probably push availability back to about Jan 5. Ive shot these new ultralights and you are going to love them.


----------



## guruhe (Oct 25, 2002)

*who needs labels*

I really don't need labels just the shafts.I know they're Gold Tips and I'll tell everyone else after I shred with them but that winter league starts the first week of January


----------



## Probow1 (Oct 10, 2003)

*Ultralite?*

Are you making 5.5 Grain arrows now?


----------



## x-cutter (May 20, 2003)

Hey Pro Bow,
we have a 5.7 grain per inch arrow but it has a .600 deflected spine so you would have to shoot it at pretty light weight or very short. The Ultra-light line is running about a grain per inch lighter than its respective spine in our current line of arrows. What are you trying to accomplish for speed/accuracy?


----------



## Probow1 (Oct 10, 2003)

*RE:Speed/Accuracy*

I am acomplishing both
with the speed pro Premium 5.5 GPI and a 75 grain point
cut to 30" and getting 320 FPS with my hunting arrow

I was just curious who would be second to start making the ultra light shafts after us


----------



## x-cutter (May 20, 2003)

Gold Tip did not design the Ultralight shaft to shoot 3-4 grains per pound of bow weight and have people blowing their bows up. The Ultralight line is geared for target oriented shooters and for the bowhunter who want a little faster setup or has a shorter draw length. 270-280 FPS is still the threshhold I would recommend for fixed blade broadheads. If you are shooting mechanical heads you could probably add 20 FPS to that. Unless you are an expert shot it is very difficult to get accuracy and forgiveness out of that high speed setup. I had a dealer do a test with the Speed Pro arrows at 340FPS and every broadhead he shot but one opened up in flight. That isnt what we want to encourage at Gold Tip. And besides dont you want an American made arrow. We can make arrows a whole lot better than the Chinese and have been making carbon arrows longer than any one else.


----------



## jameloy (Mar 20, 2003)

x-cutter when do you expect the new sight to be up?

Sean


----------



## Probow1 (Oct 10, 2003)

LOL I am no expert but my bow is very accurate!
and also very quiet without any kind of noise dampening rubber all over my bow.
I have a couple of thousand shots thru my bow and hasnt broke yet.


----------



## JN in WI (Jun 8, 2002)

X-cutter, I've heard a lot of good things about the gold tip series !! When you talk about the straightness....do you measure the T.I.R over the entire length of the shaft or a specific area??

Thanks 
Jack


----------



## jim p (Oct 29, 2003)

Goldtip site is partially back up now.


----------



## x-cutter (May 20, 2003)

TIR is measured over the entire length of the shaft. Let me just tell you they are the best grouping shaft I've ever shot and I've shot them all out of a Hooter Shooter and the toughest shaft with great memory.


----------



## sbegno (Jan 1, 2004)

In regard to the new x-cutter. with the lighter weight, will the spine be softer? how are you rating the spine on these arrows?

Your new ultralite arrows have different spines available. How about something like this for the x-cutter? Easton is doing that this year with the Fat-Boy (a 22xx shaft) with three different spines available for different setups. 

If you did something like this with the x-cutter where I could get a good spine and keep the total arrow weight down, I would be sold!


----------



## buckfever (Jun 1, 2002)

x-cutter, any new braodhead designs or changes for GT this year? Love the Gladiator 100's. They just rust too quickly up here in the foggy coast of Maine.


----------



## hillbilly (May 18, 2003)

2 Questions...first, The shop I shoot for is a GT dealer and he said he hasn't heard of the new light weight line. How am I to get them? Second, @27" 62# with a 90grn glue-in, which shaft do I need for 3D


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Tim*

Man sounds like some great ideas. I shoot the pro series in field and 3d last year and they were great. Just curious what arrow would you recommend for indoors. 28 1/2" draw. Mathews Icon 55lbs

Arrow, fletching, nibb. Length 


Congradulations on placing at Utah. Look forward to spending some time at booth and talking at ATA show. Seems them x cutters worked well for you there.

Be sure and have me a extra large shirt at show.


----------



## ballistic bob (Nov 28, 2002)

The show is for dealers to buy & discuss business plans and network with other dealers across the US.

I am so sick of the "Tin Cup" syndrome that I see every year.


----------



## x-cutter (May 20, 2003)

Hillbilly,
have your dealer call me and we will give him the scoop as the new line is not been published and sent out formally yet.

As far as the web site goes I guess my info was wrong and the target date is Jan 22.

Gold Tip has the new Centurion 3-blade fixed broadhead new for 2003 and the current Gladiator is in a closeout although we still have a considerable supply. We are aware of the problems with the current blades and broadheads and there are plans to build a machined Gladiator with stainless blades as we totally believe in the lethallity of the head. I have been shooting a prototype of the Gladiator in a 2-blade design and its the best shooting broadhead I have ever shot. I can literally shoot broadheads and field points the same out 100 yards and after to impressive kills this year with a combined recovery rate of 40yds with a complete pass through on a elk with a hard quartering shot I love this head. 

We currently dont offer our Fat shafts in different spine as we dont believe for the masses it makes much difference if you have too stiff of an arrow. If your bow wont shoot a stiff arrow then you have bow problems normally. I'm shooting an x-cutter with a 220 deflected spine from last year and last night in leagues shot a 450 with 43x's at 55lbs. By Easton that is way too stiif but you will have a hard time convincing me of that.


----------



## Eddie (Jul 22, 2003)

Tim, we need more access to them here in Vegas. You only have one rep here who is strictly into the hunting side of archery. We would like to try some of them x-cutters. Call Pacific Archery and stock them up. by the way check your pm.


----------



## buckfever (Jun 1, 2002)

Thanks for the info x-cutter...I'm sold on the lethality of the gladiator myself.


----------



## adam Guggisberg (Jan 28, 2003)

*Question for X-Cutter*

X-cutter, What is the grains per inch for a 400 spine Ultralite Pro series arrow? ALso, is the 400 arrow a true .400 spine, or some slight varience?

Adam Guggisberg


----------



## dhunt1 (Dec 16, 2002)

*Gold tips*

For the money the Gold tips are good but Easton Lightspeeds 400s spine out great and i can get them for $55.00 for raw shafts.


----------



## x-cutter (May 20, 2003)

The Ultra-light 400 indicates that the target spine is .400 deflected spine.

As far as compared to an Easton Lightspeed you can support the Bangaldehees if you want and I promise you the Gold Tip is made in the USA and is a better arrow than the Lightspeed. By far more durable and a better grouing arrow with better specs.


----------



## jameloy (Mar 20, 2003)

x-cutter, I thought you said that the new site would be up on the 11th?

Sean


----------



## x-cutter (May 20, 2003)

Sorry guys, technical difficulties and the new date is jan 22


----------



## bowtech dually (Mar 10, 2003)

*GoldTip Camo*

X-Cutter will the camo on the new Goldtip be more photo realistic than last years which left a lot to be desired as far as detail of print, also what patterns will be available for the XT.
Thank you


----------



## bmurray (Jan 17, 2004)

Hey X-Cutter, Dunns was very impressed with the new Pro Series line up, and was looking forwar to shooting them. I can tell everyone here that the Gladiator broadheads are killing machines! I have shot quite a few deer with them from my 10-point crossbow at about 320 fps to my SQ2 at more moderate speeds. They have always done the job very well. Looking forward to trying the new design and the new fixed blade heads.


----------



## MiniMax (May 20, 2003)

*New Series 22's*

I want to shoot gold tips, but in the past they have been way to stiff for my 3-d set up. Are the new 22 series at 7.3 gr. going to work to fly right and get my speed. I shoot 27" draw on 59 pounds. I have been shooting CXL150's and would like to be able to get away from them but nothing else will give me my speed, group well, and still cut lines. Please tell me that the new 22's will work. Thanks Eric


----------



## Brian from GA (Aug 15, 2002)

MiniMax

When you say they are too stiff, do you mean you couldn't get them to group because of their spine or do you mean the AA software etc, said the arrows were too stiff?

The reason I am asking is because I shoot the old XCutters at 26" with 70 gr nibbs at 70 lbs. The Archers Advantage software laughs at that set up. Says the arrows are way too stiff. But, they shoot incredibly. 

My mind is too simple to see how an arrow leaving a bow even remotely straight (I am getting a bullet hole through paper at about 3 feet) could be too stiff. 

I did discuss spine with X-cutter a few weeks ago. Hopefully he will answer your question more specifically for you.


----------



## x-cutter (May 20, 2003)

A stiff arrow just brings to play all of the faults in a setup. Tune/nock travel/etc. They shoot phenominally good for me and they are not even close to what Archers advantage recommends. That is because that recommendation is for aluminum. I find if I put too much point weight in the grouping gets worse. Stick to recommended 7-12% and I think you will have great results. The only problems I have had in the past were bows that were a problem. Softer arrows sometimes hide these problems.


----------



## bowtech dually (Mar 10, 2003)

*Goldtip website*

Whats the new date?


----------



## MiniMax (May 20, 2003)

*22 series*

The total weight when I got enough weight in the tip was to much for my set up at 60#'s. I could not get any speed out of them, more or less. That was the main problem, also they didn't group as well. Thanks


----------



## HighBow (Dec 28, 2003)

MiniMax, I shoot the Gold Tip Pro 35-55 at 58 lbs from my Bowtech Extreme Solo and have at 300 grains- shot 302fps. The 35-55 have enough spine to shoot fine up to 62lbs depending on weight and length.


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

*gold tips*

high bow is right, depending on that arrow length the series 22 is heavy spined for shorter arrows, as far as 35-55 shafts i shoot them at 27 inches long at 63 lbs., the 35-55 are spined decent for any arrow under 28 inches long.


----------



## Grndzer (Jan 17, 2003)

Someone find out when we can expect to get the 04 22's? I ordered 2 dozen November 6 and I knew it would be a little while but this is nuts.


----------



## corey01 (Dec 3, 2003)

*No 2004 arrows to see yet X-cutter*

Gold tip what is the deal with your web site and were are these new arrows you talk so much about??????? Come on now hubba, hubba lets get the show on the road, let get this stuff out to the customers. We need our fix for the new stuff. LOL For real I love your arrows guys.. and girls keep up the good work.



Corey


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

*22s*

talked with Tim last week, i was under the impression that the series 22 s are ready for shipping, should be quick, maybe after the ata they will start shipping, and the new ultralites are suppose to be in production next week, hope you get them soon, good luck steve


----------



## corey01 (Dec 3, 2003)

*Gold tip staff*

Your new GT press knocks imo are suuuuuuuuuuuper. I love them so much I go to my pro shop and buy them everytime I am there...I think I have enough no to last me a long time. One ? though do you have a knock wrench for them.... I don't need it myself because I can use the standard one that you know who makes (begins with the letter E) but my pro shop people say they don't like using them because they keep bending the tips trying to put them in so they keep using the lock knocks. It is nice to see a much wider spine and bow wieght range in your propsed new line. Thanks.


Corey


----------



## bowtech dually (Mar 10, 2003)

*Question for X-Cutter*

X-Cutter any new word on the date for the GoldTip website ?


----------



## x-ring (Jul 5, 2002)

Hope this helps some of you out with the specs. This is from the catalog.


----------



## HighBow (Dec 28, 2003)

I ordered my Ulralite pros yesterday, hope they come in soon. THe word at the ATA was they wouldn't be in full production for another two weeks.


----------



## broken arrow123 (Nov 13, 2002)

*straightness*



x-ring said:


> *Hope this helps some of you out with the specs. This is from the catalog. *


Can you state the arrow straightness for the various arrows on the chart ?


----------



## crawpytime1 (Oct 9, 2002)

*spine*

I thought the spine on the new 22 series were lighter than last years. The specs show the old 22's as having a lighter spine. I was somewhat excited to see a lighter spined 22 and now I see they are 300. I thing they were 320 in the past. How can they be stiffer and yet lighter in weight. I also noticed that the camo shafts are lighter than the black ones. Usually camo shafts are heavier, are the specs right?


----------



## dunk50 (Dec 7, 2003)

*web sight*

X I don't want to be the bearer of bad tidings but your IT staff sucks. In this day and age of computers I don't know how you can keep stalling and defending them. Either they know what they are doing or they don't. I know I'll get flamed for this but I can't even begin to tell you how many times I have checked for their sight. There is no good excuse for this kind of incompetence. Flame away guys but I am going to give Easton's a try.


----------



## sbegno (Jan 1, 2004)

DUNK50

No flames here I agree completely and have already gone on to the Easton shafts. GT needs to do a much better job if they ever hope to get my business back!


----------



## buckfever (Jun 1, 2002)

I also agree 100%!!!


----------



## bowtech dually (Mar 10, 2003)

I also agree this is ridiculous, Also I have noticed X-Cutter has ceased giving dates for the new website, choosing instead to ignore the question.


----------



## dunk50 (Dec 7, 2003)

*Fault*

I doubt if it is X-cutters fault and everyone has to earn a living but he is the only one here to take the heat. I also doubt if he wants to keep blowing smoke up our rears but everyones got to eat.


----------



## Brian from GA (Aug 15, 2002)

I was not going to respond to this but obviously Tim (XCutter) is still very busy. I have spoken with him in the past week and know several others that have or have left messages for him. 

I am not apologizing for him because I do not know him personally only in passsing, talking arrows and such etc.

However, For the past two weekends he has been at the ATA show and last weekend in PA at the LAncaster shoot. During the week he has been trying frantically to get dealers their 2004 arrows (the closest Gold Tip dealer to me got a bunch in Friday and has already sold several dozen XCutters and 22 Series to folks getting ready for Gainesville).

I am positive Gold Tip does not want to loose sales because their web page is not up, however if they are like most arrow companies they sell the huge majority of their arrows via dealers and not because of their great web page. 

I have a catalog from the ATA show so if you tell me what pictures you want to see I will scan them for you or give you specifics if you want them. Most of the important stuff is in the chart above. 

Brian Dansby


----------



## Brian from GA (Aug 15, 2002)

Broken arrow 123,

I did not see your question until I finished posting. The 35/55,55/75 and 75/95 come in 3 straightnesses Pro is .001, XT is .003 and hunter is .006. Ultralight has same inside diameter as series above (.246) but appears to have slightly smaller outside diameter. It comes in Ultralight Pro, Ultralight and Ultralight Entrada (staightness again from .001 to .003 to .006). 

The new series 22 is called Ultralight Series 22. The new Xcutter is called Ultralight Xcutter. Both come in pro at .001 and Ultralight .005. (the ones I played with were very straight).

Falcon & lightning youth shafts- .006

Big Game 100 .005
Traditional (look just like cedar)-.006 and .003


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

thankyou brian, Tim Gillingham is not responsable for the website, he is rep. and yes he has been extremely busy, and hadnt had time to get on line and deal with the questions, i spoke to him via email sunday, he just came in from the ata. should be in the office sometime this week.


----------



## broken arrow123 (Nov 13, 2002)

*G T's*

Thanks Brian

http://home.earthlink.net/~baswb/archery

The site above speaks for itself.


----------



## sbegno (Jan 1, 2004)

Brian from GA said:


> *
> I am positive Gold Tip does not want to loose sales because their web page is not up, however if they are like most arrow companies they sell the huge majority of their arrows via dealers and not because of their great web page.
> 
> Brian Dansby *


Brian,
While I agree with you on this point, Gold Tip has not been getting the info out to the people who need it , that being ME, the potential customer. 

Much of the info I get on products I buy is found on the internet. I buy almost all of my archery gear through my local dealer, but much of my product research is done online. My dealer did not get any documentation from Gold Tip until he attended the ATA show in Indy. The talk on these new products has been going on for quite some time but GT did not do a good job of getting the info out. I needed to choose my equipment setup and get it going, GT lost my business because thay did not provide it's customers with product info. Easton did. I am happy with my Easton arrows and will now continue to use them. GT will have a hard time getting me back because of this.

Steve


----------



## dunk50 (Dec 7, 2003)

*Website*

Sorry guys for stating a free for all but I will agree to disagree. As SB said, I shop on the web and talk to my local dealer. Most questions I asked the dealer could not be answered. I think even GoldTip would agree that alot of people shop their site and then buy wherever they can get the best deal. If you read my post I did not attack Xcutter. I merely stated that I was not happy with GolgTip and was taking my business elsewhere. Why does everyone get so angry so fast and terretorial to the max. I don't own stock in either company. I'm just a ******* that likes to shoot and I shoot ALOT. I drive a Chevy but don't really care what the rest of you drive. Oh well, opinions are like rearends, everyone has one. 8 cleaned that saying up. Good shooting!


----------



## GAM (May 22, 2002)

Gold tip web site is up and running now.


----------



## FULL-BORE (Nov 29, 2003)

I guess I'm going try them AGAIN next time I need arrows,sounds like they have made some great changes.


----------



## bowtech dually (Mar 10, 2003)

Website is up and Im going for the Pro Hunter Camo shafts, talked with Mountain Archery and they say they should have them in approx 3 weeks. Looks like a super shaft. I tried using their "build an arrow" part of the website with no luck I guess its not fully operational yet.


----------



## broken arrow123 (Nov 13, 2002)

*right shaft*

Xcutter

Im shooting an ONEIDA PRO EAGLE @ #42, 26 1/2" draw length, fingers, 100 grain between point and screw-in bushing, the 3D nock, (No nock bushing), and 3" Dura Vanes.
I am currently shooting Goldtip XT hunter green shafts. (.003), at a total arrow length of 28 1/2".
What two Goldtip arrow shafts could I use with the same arrow set-up I now have ?

http://home.earthlink.net/~baswb/archery/


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

x-cutter is out til tues. gone to a shoot, broken arrow sounds like you should look at the ultra lights 500 spine.or pro hunters 35-55.


----------



## broken arrow123 (Nov 13, 2002)

*GT's*

Steve
I am looking for a little more arrow speed and consistancy, without sacrificing accuracy. I have enough accuracy problems already, and a few more points I could use.
MSMFSL

Http://home.earthlink.net/~baswb/archery/


----------



## Brian from GA (Aug 15, 2002)

I have been out shooting and have not checked this thing in a few days. 

Some of you guys are definitely the new breed of what companies like Gold Tip need to learn to cater to now and in the future. People who use the internet like Consumer Reports. 

I am not disagreeing with you at all, nor am I making light of the fact that you get your info this way. BUT, around here 95plus% of the arrows sold are hunting arrows to guys who walk in to the dealer and say hey what do you recommend. BUT ALSO from your comments that must be changing to some degree.

Back to the arrows.... I was in Gainesville this weekend and the GT booth was stoking. I met Tim Gillingham face to face finally. I also met Cody Powell (I hope I got the last name correct). Both are very nice fellows and helpful with info. There was a ton of interest in the new shafts. If you were not almost pushy you did not get to talk to Tim. I stood back to let the hoard fight through hoping someone would realize I was next.... didn't take. So I had to lose my Southern Hospitality and push in to get a word in. 

Saw a lot of the new shafts on the ranges also ( I am jealous, I was shooting last years 22 series) and a bunch of last years too.

Things look bright for the GT boys.


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

nice report Brian, i know they are doing everything they can. good to see that the new shafts are drawing attention.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Im shooting*

The new xcutters. Goldtip seems to be doing all they can to make them better each year.


----------



## 1tex3d (Jun 13, 2002)

I had a chance to get some of the new GoldTip pro series x-cutters this past weekend and all I can say is WOW. These arrows have to be easily the finest crafted carbon arrow I have ever had my hands on. I had 7 of 12 x-cutters that weighed exactly 255.0 and (2) weighed 255.1(2) weighed 254.8 and one weighed 255.4. I have never had arrows weigh that close. I believe that they are easily as straight as the .001 that they are advertised. These arrows are unreal and I cant wait to see how they hit the target.


----------



## x-cutter (May 20, 2003)

*GOLD TIP ARROWS*

SORRY, I have been super busy with trade shows and tournaments along with most of the shooter staff duties also so I apologize if I havent been able to answer any questions. Most of the web site should be up and if you guys think the specs on these arrows are good then you should see how well the ygroup. The archery world is going to love these new Gold Tip arrows. We've signed some big names Colin Boothe and Jeff Hopkins and look forward to a great year. Jeff called the other day and told me he couldn't believe how accurate they were. See you guys I'm heading to the NBS show and then Louisiana ASA so I will be out for a while.


----------



## LX_Shooter (Feb 3, 2003)

I got my Ultra 22's in and the weight on the dozen is incredible ...I am talking hardly any difference in them...And talk about straight, had only two that would even mae the needle wiggle..... 

X-Cutter thank who ever needs thanked for these arrows.....


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

*goldtips*

i got my ultralight pros, fletched them up and all the arrows where within 1/2 grain, and group great, very impressive. if you get a chance to try them out , you wont be disappointed!


----------



## OPP (Mar 13, 2003)

*STEVE*

what size did you get im waiting on the ultra light pro 500
its taking forever to get here are they shipping this size yet


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

X-cutter;

Are they going to discontinue the "standard" 22-Series. I felt like those were the perfect hunting marriage of outside diameter for fletch clearance, durability, speed, and weight. They're easy to tune and penetrate too well (never did find the ones that went through deer and elk). Should I buy a couple dozen to stock up on them.

And by the way the rest of this years lineup looks outstanding. I will be shooting the 22-Ultralights for 3D when the local dealer gets them in.

Thanks,
Bobmuley


----------



## Alaska Sam (Jul 5, 2002)

*X-Cutters*

Hi Tim:

I discussed my reservations with you on this shaft in Vegas, and the reservations were mostly due to the read out I got from Archers Advantage that said there was no way I could shoot these shafts out of my bow.

Shot my new X-Cutters using full length shafts last night. 2.75" AAE fletch, nock insert, Easton Super nock, Easton 2413 nibb 108 gr. tip.

I used my 2003 UltraTec Cam one-half camo hunting bow set up with pins. Bow is 57# 31" draw, shooting with a loop, Super Tune 4000 drop away rest.

My sight pins had been used for shooting ACC 39 arrows cut at 29 1/2" with 1.7 AAE vanes and 100 gr. tip.

Started at 20 yards, drilled center x first shot, moved back to 50 at 10 yard intervals correcting my sight pins as I went. I was using a 35cm indoor single spot face. At 50 yards put 4 out of 5 in the spot, dropped my bow hand on 5th and called it low before it got to the target.

The changes I made in the sight pins were very small, the 30 yards did not need correcting. The 40 and 50 yard pin needed a very slight adjustment to get into the spot. I was very impressed.

Rod Milan, President of Blacksheep Bowman was present and he and I were amazed at the flight of the X-Cutter shaft from the bow to the target. There was not the slightest wobble, bobble, fishtail, they looked perfect in flight. 

At all yardages shot from 20 to 50 yards, all shafts in the butt were straight in and looked like they had been all shot out of a machine.

I will be using them this coming Sunday at the Blacksheep 3D shoot in BHFS. I will let you know my results next week.

Thanks for your information on these shafts.

Alaska Sam


----------



## DarrinM (May 21, 2002)

TTT


----------

